# Effectively Using 6-OXO As a PCT



## M.J.H. (Oct 25, 2004)

How should I take 6-OXO as a PCT from M1T? 

I know it's not the strongest, should I up the dose? I was thinking 3 caps 2x per day for 10 days. Then cut it down.


----------



## redspy (Oct 25, 2004)

With something as strong as M1T I wouldn't even consider using 6-OXO.  I'd definitely recommend the use of Nolva, it's cheaper and more effective at kickstarting your HPTA.  JMO.


----------



## Du (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree with Red, but I would also say it depends somewhat on how long and how much M1t you took.


----------



## topolo (Oct 25, 2004)

use nolva and anabolic matrix!!!


----------



## Du (Oct 25, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> use nolva and anabolic matrix!!!


 

Very good advice though.

And in case you need help finding it, here ya go! 
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1391


----------



## redspy (Oct 25, 2004)

du: I'm sure you saw SuperSoldier's blood tests while on M1T, he was completely shutdown after just 3 days of use.


----------



## Du (Oct 25, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> du: I'm sure you saw SuperSoldier's blood tests while on M1T, he was completely shutdown after just 3 days of use.


Have you seen anyone with any research to show the halflife of M1t? I still havent, but maybe I just missed something.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 25, 2004)

I have been taking 15mg of M1T for 3 weeks now. Starting 6-OXO tomorrow. I have used 6-OXO in the past after M1T with no problems at all. 

I was thinking 3 caps 2x per day? Should I do 4 caps 2x per day instead?


----------



## redspy (Oct 25, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Have you seen anyone with any research to show the halflife of M1t? I still havent, but maybe I just missed something.


Most of the posts I've seen on this subject suggest the half-life of M1T is about 5 hours.  I've not seen any scientific data to back up this claim.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 25, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I have been taking 15mg of M1T for 3 weeks now. Starting 6-OXO tomorrow. I have used 6-OXO in the past after M1T with no problems at all.
> 
> I was thinking 3 caps 2x per day? Should I do 4 caps 2x per day instead?


The recommended dose is 6 caps a day, but more couldn't hurt. I wouldn't do less than that during the whole pct.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 25, 2004)

What is half life?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay so maybe 4 caps 2x per day until my 2 bottes of 6-OXO run out?


----------



## redspy (Oct 25, 2004)

The half-life of a drug is the amount of time it takes before half of the active elements are either eliminated or broken down by the body.


----------



## redspy (Oct 25, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> The recommended dose is 6 caps a day, but more couldn't hurt. I wouldn't do less than that during the whole pct.


At that rate you'll burn through a bottle every 10 days, which works out to at $90 (at least) for a month. Ouch!


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 25, 2004)

Well, he knows that everyone recommends Nolva. That is a relatively high dose of 6-oxo, but for a M1T cycle I think it is better to aim high. Plus, he didn't pay $30 per bottle. Monstar, I would say that if you only have two bottles, make them last 21 days. Rob's sticky says to do this schedule:

Week 1 ??? 600mg daily in two divided doses, morning and night
Week 2-3 ??? 400mg daily
Week 4 ??? 300mg daily

I don't think that is enough for an M1T PCT, though. I say better safe than sorry. M1T shut me down hard. Not even Nolva helped much.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 25, 2004)

man thats crazy!

i'm using nolva on M1T and even S1+, wouldn't even consider using 6-oxo after the shit i've read


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 25, 2004)

What's wrong with 6-OXO? I don't understand what's bad about it? 

I took 6-OXO in the past as my PCT after M1T and had zero problems. Maybe I am just confused? 

The Anabolic Matrix product from BulkNutrition.com I might look into. I am thinking about picking up a bottle of that, and starting it in a few days.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 25, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Most of the posts I've seen on this subject suggest the half-life of M1T is about 5 hours.  I've not seen any scientific data to back up this claim.


I have always seen and quoted 6-9 hours


----------



## redspy (Oct 25, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> What's wrong with 6-OXO? I don't understand what's bad about it?
> 
> I took 6-OXO in the past as my PCT after M1T and had zero problems. Maybe I am just confused?
> 
> The Anabolic Matrix product from BulkNutrition.com I might look into. I am thinking about picking up a bottle of that, and starting it in a few days.


There's nothing wrong with 6-OXO, it's usually effective at higher doses (600mg+) for general Prohormone PCT. Methylated Prosteroids like M1T shut you very quickly and are high suppressive. Nolvadex has a number of clinical studies proving its effectiveness and is considered by many to be the best PCT drug available.


----------



## brokeass122 (Oct 27, 2004)

when i ran my m1t cycle i dont think that my test got shut down cause my nuts stayed the same size and didnt suck up on me so is everyone supposed to get shut down completley or is it just user specific


----------



## ZECH (Oct 27, 2004)

brokeass122 said:
			
		

> when i ran my m1t cycle i dont think that my test got shut down cause my nuts stayed the same size and didnt suck up on me so is everyone supposed to get shut down completley or is it just user specific


You just didn't know you were shut down. You were not on long enough to get atrophy.


----------



## Purdue Power (Oct 27, 2004)

I will never use 6OXO again.  Like Pirate said, even the Nolva wasn't enough.  I had to take some other measures along with it.  Nolva is so much cheaper too.  It is less for one bottle of it(which will last the whole pct) than it is for one bottle of 6OXO(which takes 2 bottles even for something like a 1AD pct).


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't think 6-OXO is enough either. The nolva was barely enough for me as well. In the future I plan on running HCG with all my M1T cycles.


----------

